# 3D Aquarium Backgrounds



## Matt3586515 (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with 3D backgrounds? I think they look wonderful and have considered an investment. If so, where did you guys make the purchase? Any tips? Tricks?


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes, just got a big one for my 150g and, you're right, they do look wonderful, and transform the whole look of a tank. I'd recommend Aqua-Maniac, whose work you can see on this forum, right at the bottom of the forum list, the sponsors bit under ATG Scape.


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

Why buy when you can build one for Way cheaper and it looks so much better? All you need are sheets of Styrofoam, Drylock, Concrete dye, a razor blade and GE1 silicone. Check out some of the DIY threads and see what other people have done.


----------



## Fishpapa (Dec 2, 2014)

I bought a 3D background from Universal Rocks. Got it at a local (Chicago) aquatics show at 20% off, along with several rocks. Stuart (the owner) was there and threw in a few extra rocks for free. My 90 looks great! Lots of great comments. According to Stuart, the finish is so durable you can rub it down with a wire brush and will it not do any damage. Try doing that with a DYI. I have had occasion to remove algae buildup with a stiff plastic brush. No problem. If you order online put "vendor removed" into the form and you will get a 15% discount.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> According to Stuart, the finish is so durable you can rub it down with a wire brush and will it not do any damage. Try doing that with a DYI.


You can do that on a DYI as well if you build it right. When I build mine I now finish coat them with Pond Armor which is a 2 part epoxy sealer and gives it a very hard clear coat which you can scrub which just about anything and not damage the background.

To the original poster, I agree with bones, try building your own. There's nothing wrong with buying one but if you build it yourself then you can save a ton of money, you can make it exactly like you want it to look and not stuck with how someone else that made it wanted it to look, plus there's no better feeling than knowing that the background people are complimenting you on in your tank started as nothing but an idea in your head and then was made with your own two hands.

Just study up on the many posts here in the DIY section and you'll find all the info you need on building one.


----------

